# Nozzles for Orbit rotors



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I have a number of Orbit Voyager rotors in my collection. I picked up a case of these maybe 8-10 years ago for like $3 in a garage sale. Couldn't pass that up and at the time, a rotor was a rotor to me. Honestly they're not bad and I've used a few to replace PGP's along the road where people frequently mistake my yard for the street.......

Anyway, I need a low angle nozzle. I tried the PGP nozzles and even though they fit, no beuno on the coverage. Can you purchase nozzles for the Voyager series? I would assume so since they're removable.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like they have trees, and have low angle options.

https://www.orbitonline.com/products/sprinkler-systems/accessories/gear-drive-rotors-accessories/voyager-ii-accessories/voyager-ii-standard-nozzles-1221


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Thx, with the cost of shipping I may as well replace it with a PGP 


Spammage said:


> Looks like they have trees, and have low angle options.
> 
> https://www.orbitonline.com/products/sprinkler-systems/accessories/gear-drive-rotors-accessories/voyager-ii-accessories/voyager-ii-standard-nozzles-1221


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Smokindog , the Voyager II is the Hunter PGP, and uses the same nozzles. Just a different brand name stamped on it and different color scheme. No need to replace.

If you need more low angle options, you will have to try the PGP Ultra or I-20 if you want to stay with Hunter.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

@Green

THX!

I thought the same thing but the PGP LA nozzles didn't seem to work. Stream shot only 5-10 feet. Tried multiple. 
Yes I had them in the correct orientation. Also this is a Voyager with the green hard plastic cap, not the PGP clone Voyager II with the green rubber top instead of the black on the PGP.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-Voyager-Gear-Drive-2-Pack-55461/202257142



Green said:


> @Smokindog , the Voyager II is the Hunter PGP, and uses the same nozzles. Just a different brand name stamped on it and different color scheme. No need to replace.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> Green
> 
> THX!
> 
> ...


First, I have no direct experience with the PGP, so I can't help with the nozzles. All I know is that the current Voyager IIs are PGPs, but it sounds like yours might be older. I don't know if Orbit changed their supplier at some point. That said, if the nozzles fit, and the non-low-angle ones work ok, I don't understand why the LA nozzles wouldn't also. Maybe you can fiddle with them to figure out why they're not working. Sounds like some internal baffle maybe? Do your LA nozzles work with your PGPs (to rule out a gpm issue)? Does the Hunter adjustment tool and other Hunter nozzles work with your Voyagers?


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

@Green

It's not a flow nor pressure issue!!!!!

The Voyager is still offered, at least at Home Depot. It's a big box two pack. I only have them because I got a steal of a deal on a case at a garage sale. The box had a $3 sticker on it which I believe they meant $3 per pair but the lady only charged me $3 for the whole box 

I'm not going to fiddle any further at this time. I had already planned to replace it with a Voyager II/PGP from the garage stock!!!! It's on tomorrow's H-Do list.

PS - they're actually a pretty "user friendly" rotor, arc adjusts easily with a flat blade, and they seem to cover well. As I said below, I've been using them out by the road where I lose a couple every year to those darned cars!



Green said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> > Green
> ...


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> PS - they're actually a pretty "user friendly" rotor, arc adjusts easily with a flat blade, and they seem to cover well. As I said below, I've been using them out by the road where I lose a couple every year to those darned cars!


Flat blade...sounds like a different design.


----------

